#  > Dating >  > Man zoekt Vrouw >  Hou je van reizen? Wees er dan snel bij!

## FaithfullMen

Beste Dame, 

Jij houdt van reizen en het lijkt jou leuk om vaker trips te maken naar o.a. Barcelona, Milaan, Antwerpen en Dubai?
Dan is dit wellicht wat voor jou. Samen reizen wij naar bovenstaande steden. Voor jou geheel gratis en voor niets.
Je koffer inpakken en geldige paspoort meenemen. 

Meer info hierover! Stuur mij dan een priv bericht en vertel wat over jezelf. 

Groetjes

----------


## Zeni

Hallo,

Kan je wat meer informatie vertellen. Wanneer en hoe? Waarom is het gratis?

Groetjes,
Zenj

----------


## wafae24

ja graag wil ik het ook wel weten hoe het komt dat dit kan ,,

----------


## FaithfullMen

Beste,
Het is simpel. mijn werkgever betaald voor de tickets en verblijf.

Mvg,

----------


## leilah24

@Zeni

Gratis reizen = gratis seks

----------


## Roos2019

Je zit op verkeerde forum vriend

----------


## chems29

snappen jullie dames echt niet wat deze vent zoekt? Hij zoekt een reismaatje voor extra pleasure. Jouw werkgever betaalt voor de tickets en verblijf en jij ts verwacht dat een vrouw jou in sex terug betaald allah gliha sal3a

----------

